# are there templates like spreadshirt uses out there???



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

My question is are there templates like spreadshirt has out there. I like how the templates are ready to go and are made just for selling tshirts. I like the whole webstore of spreadshirt but I want to print my own shirts. So are there any templates that are designed for selling tshirts and seting up a store?? And where??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

roudystyle36 said:


> My question is are there templates like spreadshirt has out there. I like how the templates are ready to go and are made just for selling tshirts. I like the whole webstore of spreadshirt but I want to print my own shirts. So are there any templates that are designed for selling tshirts and seting up a store?? And where??


Sure, just search google for *website templates* or *ecommerce website templates*.

You'll find lots.

Also check templatemonster.com


----------



## bubbles1106 (May 1, 2008)

hey rodney,
thx for the lad on the templates, i checked it out very cool site ! one problem i got no skillz in html or setting up the template to add to my new spredshirt shop....what do you suggest a newbie starting out , attempting a professional look to do? do you know of any webmasters that are familaer with spreadshirts back-end ?please advise


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bubbles1106 said:


> hey rodney,
> thx for the lad on the templates, i checked it out very cool site ! one problem i got no skillz in html or setting up the template to add to my new spredshirt shop....what do you suggest a newbie starting out , attempting a professional look to do? do you know of any webmasters that are familaer with spreadshirts back-end ?please advise


You may want to check out pikiware.com - they offer a service that allows customers to visit your site, upload a design and have you print it out. 

I think that's what you're asking about?


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey rodney i was wondering if you by any chance knew if i would be able to open up the piki store using my url? i tried looking on the site but it didnt mention anything of the sort.


----------



## Dori (Mar 26, 2008)

I am tee-ing up a meeting with http://www.eziweb.net.nz/ tomorrow. I wish to move on web site onto one of their template stores like you are talking about. They seem extremely cheap, and they happen to be in my city! They have emailed me and said they have recently done tshirt sites for small US businesses, I will let you know on this topic how I get on!

Adam


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mtmob said:


> Hey rodney i was wondering if you by any chance knew if i would be able to open up the piki store using my url? i tried looking on the site but it didnt mention anything of the sort.


Your best bet is to contact the pikiware team directly via their website (or send them a PM). They can explain how to use their service.


----------

